# Design your own golf shoes - The Caddow Collection



## tomgreenway (Oct 12, 2006)

Just found a great website on the net.  - thecaddowcollection.co.uk

They offer a service where you can design and customise your own golf shoes online! Its great! All their shoes are handmade using genuine leather. Waterproof and also come with a six month guarantee!!

check out the site and let me know what you guys think

















Thanks,
Tom


----------

